# Can 17's fit on an SE-R?



## pgillis18 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey All
I'm new to the forum, and searched but couldn't find what I was looking for. I want to pick up cheap rims and good tires for the winter. I'm already set on Blizzak's, but I was wondering if 17's fit on the SE-R. I've found many stock maxima 17's on Ebay, I just don't want to buy them and not have them fit due to the brakes. Has anyone done similar in the past? 
Thanks:banana:


----------



## Smokebaby (Apr 22, 2006)

pgillis18 said:


> Hey All
> I'm new to the forum, and searched but couldn't find what I was looking for. I want to pick up cheap rims and good tires for the winter. I'm already set on Blizzak's, but I was wondering if 17's fit on the SE-R. I've found many stock maxima 17's on Ebay, I just don't want to buy them and not have them fit due to the brakes. Has anyone done similar in the past?
> Thanks:banana:



Yes, 17's will fit, I have the Blizzaks and 17's for mine, just make sure you have the right spacers. I don't know if the ones from the Maxima will clear the brake rotors. I got mine thru Tirerack, they test which of their wheels will fit.


----------



## barbapj (Sep 2, 2006)

I bought a warrenty for my rims for about $400. The warrenty replaces tires and rim completely. Should I go ahead and just buy all season tires, or still go w/ alternate 17''cheap rims and blizzaks? I live in PA, can get lots of snow


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

just get a set of snow tires and save urself some trouble.i have the ser stock rims and a set of ( dunlop winter sport m3's ) they sell for about 180 a piece on tirerack.


----------



## RealDealSE-R (Jan 7, 2007)

forgot to list the size sry... they are 225/45/18


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

Yeah, from what I hear we can fit the 17's on our cars. I personally am going to go with the Nitto Neo Gin tires.... but I live in east Texas, so snow is not exactly a problem..


----------

